
Show HN: Minimalistic, free and open source launcher app for Android - tanujnotes
https://github.com/tanujnotes/Olauncher
======
kuesji
i think app icons are important.

you can see my implementation of minimalistic launcher at
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koesnu.voi...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koesnu.voidlauncher)
and inspect code at [https://github.com/kuesji/void-
launcher](https://github.com/kuesji/void-launcher)

~~~
tanujnotes
OP here. I checked out your app and it's pretty good. I think I'll stick with
no icon launcher. That way, users will have choices based on their preference
of icon or no icon look. :)

------
drakmail
I like the idea that applications haven't any icons. It's looks very clean

